# Anti scalp roller?



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

Our 72" Landpride finishing mower did not come with the center,front mounted roller.Not tech savvy enough to figure out their parts/accessory protocol?

So,ordered a 2 1/2" D X 6" long,9/16" center hole... black delrin? pce of round rod off Amazon. The brackets are gonna be simple steel angle bolted dead center front of deck.No big deal there.The questions are;

What,if any,arrangements for lubing the axle? And 2,what would be a good distance(to start with) for it to be,below the deck?

I will say,there's a good 1/2 dz places in the yard that this roller will be utilized.Otherwise it'll never touch the turf.I can slot the mounting holes on our BP mill but would rather not.Any insight will be greatly appreciated. BW


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Not sure what model Land Pride you have, but mine (FDR1672) has adjustable spindles on the four depth control wheels. I just set it so it barely scalps the high spots, and that leaves me with 4" high turf. Eventually the high spots disappear by rolling them when the ground is wet. 

My John Deere mowers are equipped with the anti scalping center rollers, and they do not roll over the high spots any better than the Land Pride. Those rollers are only 1/2" below the deck edge, and are never lubed. But do not do much either.


----------



## Intheshop (Apr 24, 2018)

Right,it's a center roller.Deck has the 4 adj outside wheels. The holes are factory "punched" in the center for this roller.

I'll figure something out on the lube.I have used motorcycle chain lube in the past for these types of rollers.The aerosol kind,it's safe for O-ring chains and has properties,whatever it's called that causes it to get sucked up into tight spaces.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you lube, use a dry lube like spray graphite on the bolt shank. Wet lubes will attract dirt and grind out the roller.


----------

